# 1st Water Change 150G salt



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what type of equipment I am going to need to have succesful water changes?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Depends on the amount of water you want to replace. but something like a 1/2-1" siphon tube would be adequate. maybe keep it small to keep fish or other life from getting sucked in. it will take longer with a smaller tube but adding water back in slower would be healthier for the life forms.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have a sump?


----------

